# Paint supplies!



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

I got some sandpaper for sell if anyone is interested. I can ship anywhere in the U.S. Lemme know!!


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

what grit? how many?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

6" DA 3M Gold Stikit 80 to 1000. Lemme know!!


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

u got rolls or boxes? how much Any hook it 2s


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Apr 22 2008, 10:38 PM~10480868
> *6" DA 3M Gold Stikit 80 to 1000. Lemme know!!
> *



Rolls until the 600 grit, then boxes to 1000. Start at 125 disc per roll and 100 per box!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Apr 24 2008, 02:48 AM~10491109
> *u got rolls or boxes? how much Any hook it 2s
> *



no hook it just stikit.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I can vouch good guy. check my feedback.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

I got lots of grits all 3M holla!!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

how much for some 80 grit?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 29 2008, 08:39 PM~10535186
> *how much for some 80 grit?
> *


pm sent


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Just a couple of rolls. Holla lemme know!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

How much,120-400 grit rolls???


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

HOW MUCH???!!!!!!


post prices fuck pm's :angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

$25 a roll plus shipping! $30 a box. Usually bout $4 ea to ship. Lemme know!!
Rolls 80, 100, 150, 180, 220, 320, 400 grit.
Box 600, 800, 1000 grit.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

that's a damn good price i might have to get a roll


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Apr 24 2008, 09:22 PM~10496884
> *Rolls until the 600 grit, then boxes to 1000. Start at 125 disc per roll and 100 per box!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@May 4 2008, 09:41 PM~10575089
> *$25 a roll plus shipping! $30 a box. Usually bout $4 ea to ship. Lemme know!!
> Rolls 80, 100, 150, 180, 220, 320, 400 grit.
> Box 600, 800, 1000 grit.
> *


What if we buy like 6 rolls at a time,any better on the shipping???


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 5 2008, 12:39 PM~10578916
> *What if we buy like 6 rolls at a time,any better on the shipping???
> *


Sure we could work something out!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

jus got some pps liners!! Holla


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

where you located at?


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@May 6 2008, 07:13 PM~10593642
> *jus got some pps liners!! Holla
> 
> 
> ...



HOW MUCH FOR THOSE LINERS???


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@May 8 2008, 03:56 PM~10609541
> *where you located at?
> *


 Fort Worth Texas reppin!! 81.7


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

how much more of rolls u got? and what else you got?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@May 8 2008, 07:56 PM~10611131
> *how much more of rolls u got? and what else you got?
> *


tape, blades, paper, liners, tack rags.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jose cuervo_@May 8 2008, 05:38 PM~10610181
> *HOW MUCH FOR THOSE LINERS???
> *


 $25 ea box


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@May 11 2008, 05:46 PM~10630665
> *$25 ea box
> *



THOSE ARE THE MINI LINERS ???


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jose cuervo_@May 12 2008, 10:48 AM~10634426
> *THOSE ARE THE MINI LINERS ???
> *


Yeah i can also get the mediums and the large PN 16024 and 16000


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@May 12 2008, 10:10 AM~10635033
> *Yeah i can also get the mediums and the large PN 16024 and 16000
> *



HOW MUCH FOR THE MED N LARGE??


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jose cuervo_@May 13 2008, 08:31 PM~10648384
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE MED N LARGE??
> *


Smalls $25 Shipped Med $35 Shipped Large $45 Shipped. You got PayPal!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Some stuff i come across holla at me!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup homie,How much for 3/4 tape?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 14 2008, 09:09 PM~10657258
> *Sup homie,How much for 3/4 tape?
> *


$2 a roll.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

I'll take 10 rolls of the 3/4, Do you have any 1/4 & 1/8 tape? If you are going to hemphill car wash on saturday I'll pic-up and pay u there. If not let me know were to pic up.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 14 2008, 09:31 PM~10657439
> *I'll take 10 rolls of the 3/4, Do you have any 1/4 & 1/8 tape? If you are going to hemphill car wash on saturday I'll pic-up and pay u there. If not let me know were to pic up.
> *


Yeah i can make it out there bout what time? Sorry no 1/8 I can only get 1/2 in 3M Green and 1/4 in Blue Fine Line and there $3 a roll. I know expensive but lemme know.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@May 14 2008, 10:12 PM~10657708
> *Yeah i can make it out there bout what time? Sorry no 1/8 I can only get 1/2 in 3M Green and 1/4 in Blue Fine Line and there $3 a roll. I know expensive but lemme know.
> *


Cool,Take 6 rolls of 1/4....How about 9:00-9:30pm.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 14 2008, 10:31 PM~10657876
> *Cool,Take 6 rolls of 1/4....How about 9:00-9:30pm.
> *


Ill get at you this Saturday!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

THAX for the hook-up Eightyone.7.TX...Definately doing more buisness with u.


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

817 pm sent


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 19 2008, 10:54 PM~10692264
> *THAX for the hook-up Eightyone.7.TX...Definately doing more buisness with u.
> *


Appreciate Elpintor!! Lemme know wut else you needing!!


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

PM SENT


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Jun 6 2008, 12:04 PM~10812754
> *PM SENT
> *


PM Sent


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Fuck! Should have know when I needed some tape. 

Is this hook up only temporary or you gonna keep it coming might need some in a bit.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 7 2008, 06:04 PM~10819967
> *Fuck! Should have know when I needed some tape.
> 
> Is this hook up only temporary or you gonna keep it coming might need some in a bit.
> *


He is keeping it coming.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Wut i got rite now! Lookin to get more next week along wit tape & blades! Holla!


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

hey bro hit me up when you get some fine line.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

do you have buffing compounds/supplies?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Jun 10 2008, 06:02 PM~10840628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What are the long board rolls worth???And what grits you have?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 11 2008, 01:38 PM~10846439
> *do you have buffing compounds/supplies?
> *


Lookin to get some white double sided wool buffing pads. Sorry no compounds. Will post as soon as I get some. Thanks.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jun 11 2008, 04:31 PM~10847834
> *What are the long board rolls worth???And what grits you have?
> *


$25 ea and I only have 220 and 180 in the file! Lemme know!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Jun 11 2008, 04:32 PM~10848250
> *$25 ea and I only have 220 and 180 in the file! Lemme know!!
> *


They stick-it too???


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jun 11 2008, 05:40 PM~10848308
> *They stick-it too???
> *


 :yes:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Jun 11 2008, 04:29 PM~10848226
> *Lookin to get some white double sided wool buffing pads. Sorry no compounds. Will post as soon as I get some. Thanks.
> *


how much for those shipped to HTX 77087 3 of them might need them in a week


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup Eigthyone.7.Tx Tring to get a hold of u. Du u still have some clear?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 11 2008, 06:07 PM~10848508
> *how much for those shipped to HTX 77087 3 of them might need them in a week
> *


PM Sent


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

HEY MAN DO YOU HAVE ANY FINELINE YET?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Jun 18 2008, 10:50 AM~10896164
> *HEY MAN DO YOU HAVE ANY FINELINE YET?
> *


Naw my connect running short on everything. Hoping to get some stuff soon tho. losing money crazy. Ill hit you up asap. :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Still got stock???I want to order soon.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

I am starting to pick back up!! Gotta know wut u need so i can go after it.


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Jul 23 2008, 10:11 AM~11158274
> *I am starting to pick back up!! Gotta know wut u need so i can go after it.
> *


1/4 or 1/8 th fine line.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

<img src='[url]http://www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/party/party0011.gif' alt='forum smileys' border='0'>[/url]


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:uh: WTF


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

hey bro have you gotten any tape yet?


----------



## 509Bel-Air (Apr 5, 2008)

hey man can you get me some long board rolls 80,180,220,320 grit
n pm me the total,shipped to 99336


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462+Aug 5 2008, 01:54 PM~11265283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only 180 and 220 $30 Shipped


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

bro can you get the 3m pps liners all three sizes?
also what about the mirka dry sanding discs in 6 inch the ones that look like brittle gauze? if you can you getting it by the single box or the case?
thanks


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

ididnt see the pic with the supplies what do you want for the stikit instead.... per box


----------



## 509Bel-Air (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Aug 6 2008, 07:24 PM~11279777
> *Just that 1/2 and 3/4.
> Only 180 and 220 $30 Shipped
> *



do you think you can get the other grits?


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

PM ME A PRICE PER ROLL


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> bro can you get the 3m pps liners all three sizes?
> also what about the mirka dry sanding discs in 6 inch the ones that look like brittle gauze? if you can you getting it by the single box or the case?
> thanks


I am not getting liners at this time. I can see what I can do! Also I do not mess with Mirka!!

quote=AuggieStyle,Aug 6 2008, 10:48 PM~11280009]
ididnt see the pic with the supplies what do you want for the stikit instead.... per box
[/quote]

What grit??

quote=xxjoker13xx,Aug 7 2008, 04:29 AM~11282248]
do you think you can get the other grits?
[/quote]

:nosad: 



> PM ME A PRICE PER ROLL


PM sent!!



>


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

TTT

Check my feedback!!


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

600, 800, 1000 
wanted some finer grits too and looking for tack rags.
PM me i get emails on my phone. thanks bro


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Aug 28 2008, 12:43 AM~11457890
> *600, 800, 1000
> wanted some finer grits too and looking for tack rags.
> PM me i get emails on my phone. thanks bro
> *


PM sent!


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

sent pm let me know if sat a.m. is good for you.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Aug 28 2008, 11:54 PM~11467584
> *sent pm let me know if sat a.m. is good for you.
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 6 2008, 07:43 AM~11533837
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


What u got?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 6 2008, 07:14 PM~11536590
> *What u got?
> *


What u needing?? :scrutinize:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 9 2008, 07:08 PM~11561695
> *What u needing??  :scrutinize:
> *


6"orbital sticky all # grit


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 10 2008, 08:34 PM~11571611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


120,220,320,400??


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

none at the moment!! :nosad: :banghead:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

But Saturday!! :thumbsup: 
Only 80, 100, 150, 180, 220, 320 sometimes, 400 and the ones above!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

BUMP!!


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 10 2008, 07:34 PM~11571611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for 2 box of stikit 800? shipped to quebec, zipcode: j0n1e0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 18 2008, 09:46 AM~11633856
> *how much for 2 box of stikit 800? shipped to quebec, zipcode: j0n1e0
> *


$60 Shipped


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0 
Will go fast!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 23 2008, 07:01 PM~11679972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any 120 grit how much 4 the k 36


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN (May 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 23 2008, 09:01 PM~11679972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the primer? and you got 180 long board rolls?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 23 2008, 09:25 PM~11680327
> *any 120 grit how much 4 the k 36
> *


No 120. 80 and 100 then 150. K36 local pic up only!! $25 a roll +Shipping.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Sep 23 2008, 09:33 PM~11680448
> *how much for the primer? and you got 180 long board rolls?
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

HOW MUCH 1 ROLL OF 80,1 ROLL OF 180 LONG BOARD,3 ROLLS OF 1/2 INCH TAPE, SHIPPED TO 94545


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Sep 24 2008, 07:05 PM~11689615
> *HOW MUCH 1 ROLL OF 80,1 ROLL OF 180 LONG BOARD,3 ROLLS OF 1/2 INCH TAPE, SHIPPED TO 94545
> *


Is that masking tape or blue fine line? :dunno:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 24 2008, 05:06 PM~11690178
> *Is that masking tape or blue fine line?  :dunno:
> *


masking tape


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Sep 25 2008, 02:24 PM~11696971
> *masking tape
> *


Sorry no 1/2 masking tape! 3/4 :yes:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 25 2008, 05:51 PM~11700769
> *Sorry no 1/2 masking tape! 3/4  :yes:
> *


ok...1-80, 1-180, 2-3/4 tape..how much to 94545


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

when do u think ur going to get 120...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

100 & 150 never any 120!! :nono:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 26 2008, 05:48 PM~11709786
> *100 & 150 never any 120!!  :nono:
> *


150,220,320 6"orbital shipped to 58265.and lmk what you have for long board too,I have paypal


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Sep 26 2008, 08:03 AM~11705578
> *ok...1-80, 1-180, 2-3/4 tape..how much to 94545
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 26 2008, 10:39 PM~11711348
> *150,220,320 6"orbital shipped to 58265.and lmk what you have for long board too,I have paypal
> *


$75 shipped!! 



> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Sep 26 2008, 11:03 AM~11705578
> *ok...1-80, 1-180, 2-3/4 tape..how much to 94545
> *


$50 Shipped!!

PM me for info!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

how much for a roll of 400 long board shipped to 34746


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 30 2008, 10:53 AM~11737775
> *how much for a roll of 400 long board shipped to 34746
> *


Sorry no 400 file just 400 6"DA.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 23 2008, 09:01 PM~11679972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD All for $400! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 30 2008, 09:14 PM~11743165
> *Sorry no 400 file just 400 6"DA.
> *


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 26 2008, 09:39 PM~11711348
> *150,220,320 6"orbital shipped to 58265.and lmk what you have for long board too,I have paypal
> *


You still have this???


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 2 2008, 12:33 PM~11759530
> *You still have this???
> *


yes except the 320 but i have 400!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Oct 4 2008, 01:28 PM~11777284
> *yes except the 320 but i have 400!
> *


Need SOME 400, Give me a call so I can pick up. 
Thanx


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 7 2008, 12:46 PM~11801894
> *Need SOME 400, Give me a call so I can pick up.
> Thanx
> *


PM sent!


----------



## jaydigga (Oct 26, 2008)

Still trying to get @ u homie... you not slangin paper no more?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jaydigga_@Oct 31 2008, 11:42 PM~12030453
> *Still trying to get @ u homie... you not slangin paper no more?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you got 1/8, 1/4, and 1/2 masking tape?

not blue, not green, not fine line, masking only.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:nosad:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup.... send you a PM :dunno:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 4 2008, 01:12 PM~12057212
> *Sup.... send you a PM :dunno:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Here we go again!! :0


----------



## sidejob (Nov 12, 2008)

Do you have any sandpaper right now?
Thanks


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidejob_@Nov 12 2008, 06:54 PM~12138148
> *Do you have any sandpaper right now?
> Thanks
> *


Ahh NO!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

4 rls 80 grit and 1 rl 180 grit. $125 Shipped. LMK!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 1 2008, 11:18 PM~12307805
> *4 rls 80 grit and 1 rl 180 grit. $125 Shipped. LMK!!
> *


Sold!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

1 roll of 80 and one roll of 180. $35 shipped. :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

nobody!! :dunno:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> nobody!! :dunno:
> I'll take them. Will pick up today.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 5 2008, 04:40 PM~12347861
> *1 roll of 80 and one roll of 180. $35 shipped.  :0
> *



illtake it for 35 shipped pm me your number ill hit you up


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Dec 7 2008, 04:25 PM~12361516
> *illtake it for 35 shipped pm me your number ill hit you up
> *



i need 1-80 1-120 1-220 1-320 1-400 shipped to 98032 $? :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JORGE+Dec 7 2008, 07:25 PM~12361516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can only get 80, 220, and the 400. $75 shipped


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

you got any 600? need the sheets


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 7 2008, 04:41 PM~12361666
> *Already sold sorry!!
> i can only get 80, 220, and the 400. $75 shipped
> *


sold pm me your number 20 220 400


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY+Dec 7 2008, 09:29 PM~12362823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM Sent!


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

any 3/4 tape left or 1 1/2?? also need 1/4 fine line . how much for a box of the tape each. pm me


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Dec 12 2008, 11:04 AM~12410459
> *any 3/4 tape left or 1 1/2?? also need 1/4 fine line . how much for a box of the tape each. pm me
> *


really dont sale full boxes but a sleeve of 3/4" (12 rolls) and a sleeve of 1 1/2" tape (6 rolls) $40 shipped LMK!! Also dont mess with Fine Line anymore!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 29 2008, 07:39 PM~10535186
> *how much for some 80 grit?
> *


X2


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 10:35 PM~12430305
> *X2
> *


$25 Shipped have 10 rolls rite now!! :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Apr 22 2008, 07:31 PM~10479101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 13 2008, 09:33 AM~12419865
> *really dont sale full boxes but a sleeve of 3/4" (12 rolls) and a sleeve of 1 1/2" tape (6 rolls) $40 shipped LMK!! Also dont mess with Fine Line anymore!!
> *


What brand is the tape ?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Dec 22 2008, 02:58 AM~12496200
> *What brand is the tape ?
> *


PG American


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*any PPS lids and liners...?* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Dec 23 2008, 11:27 AM~12506876
> *any PPS lids and liners...? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:
1 ea 16024
and 16114
smalls and large


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

DFW Area or close by!! Need a New Years Special!! Most of you know i have lots of sand paper! Need to paint my ride! Willing to hook you up with hella sandpaper and supplies maybe some cash as well, we can work out the details. Just putting this out there to see who might be interested. LMK!!


----------



## 509Bel-Air (Apr 5, 2008)

what do you have for sale right now?


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 24 2008, 05:56 PM~12519891
> *:yes:
> 1 ea 16024
> and 16114
> ...


I need some mediums... how much shipped to 93307 for the large and small and quantity... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Dec 25 2008, 12:39 PM~12523949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no mediums. smalls $25 shipped large $45 shipped


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

What do you have left ?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Dec 28 2008, 03:17 AM~12542246
> *What do you have left ?
> *


5 Rolls of 80 grit
2 180
2 400
1 roll 180 long board
2 boxs ea of 600, 800, 1000
1 sleeve 2000 wet dry 
12 rolls 3/4 inch masking tape
18 rolls 1 1/2 inch
2 buffing pads
2 respirators (lg)
PPS Liners smalls and large
Any offers on all of it let me know!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

any more ppg products primer /epoxy


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 28 2008, 10:40 PM~12547486
> *any more ppg products primer /epoxy
> *


Sometimes DT series reducer. And DX series wax & degreasers. K36/K201 Primer. Usually dont post those on the inter webz hard to ship HAZ MAT!


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 28 2008, 08:37 PM~12547462
> *5 Rolls of 80 grit
> 2 180
> 2 400
> ...


How much for the 5 rolls of 80 , and 8 rolls of 1 1/2 inch tape ?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

PM Sent!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 27 2008, 07:34 AM~12535923
> *anybody? :dunno:
> no mediums. smalls $25 shipped large $45 shipped
> *


Any package deals on the small and large liners shipped...? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone interested in trades?? :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

damn its cheaper in the store here in san antonio. sandpaper is only 18.50 a roll for 3m


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 8 2009, 06:18 PM~12645139
> *damn its cheaper in the store here in san antonio. sandpaper is only 18.50 a roll for 3m
> *


Sounds like a great deal!! Better jump all over it!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 8 2009, 05:18 PM~12645139
> *damn its cheaper in the store here in san antonio. sandpaper is only 18.50 a roll for 3m
> *


What brand? How many sheets per roll? LMK we might to biznass!!!!!


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 31 2008, 11:26 AM~12569787
> *
> *


Whats up bro, hey i need a sleeve of 3/4, a sleeve of 11/2 and a roll of 80 DA, and a roll of 150, or 180 whatever you have, can you give me a price if you have that stuff....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Jan 16 2009, 10:05 AM~12721672
> *Whats up bro, hey i need a sleeve of 3/4, a sleeve of 1 1/2 and a roll of 80 DA, and a roll of 150, or 180 whatever you have, can you give me a price if you have that stuff....
> *


$75 Shipped LMK


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 17 2009, 10:10 PM~12737298
> *$75 Shipped LMK
> *


sounds good , pm me where to send the money


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

pm sent!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*make offer! :0

sorry no 80 180 or 320 in pic. :nosad: But if u serious PM me!

would like to sell or trade all. 

Here is wuts in the pic:
Mequiars Final Inspections
E-Z Clean Cut Blue Compound
PPS Liners Large
6 buffing pads white double sided wool
4 rolls 100 grit
6 rolls 150 grit
3 rolls 220 grit
1 box 600 grit
4 boxes 800 grit

if interested LMK!*


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Noone!! Its going to ebay!!


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 17 2009, 09:22 AM~13027451
> *Noone!! Its going to ebay!!
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE BUFFING PADS?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

sale pending for all!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 17 2009, 11:42 AM~13029194
> *sale pending for all!!
> *


still pending???? :uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

throw me an offer! As always money talks!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Need a qt of clean cut ez1 blue and a few wool pads the velcro one sided ones. Also let me know if you can get the 3m dry guide coat. Thanks.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 18 2009, 07:49 PM~13043139
> *Need a qt of clean cut ez1 blue and a few wool pads the velcro one sided ones. Also let me know if you can get the 3m dry guide coat. Thanks.
> *


Ttt


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Feb 15 2009, 06:27 PM~13010840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sorry Lil Buddy!! Just sandpaper!!*


----------



## jaydigga (Oct 26, 2008)

What's left pimpin?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jaydigga_@Feb 25 2009, 12:05 AM~13103851
> *What's left pimpin?
> *


What u needing??


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

you got and blocking sanders


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

LOOKING FOR SOME 2000 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 25 2009, 08:42 PM~13112101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short+Feb 25 2009, 08:01 PM~13113683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 15 2009, 06:27 PM~13010840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Somebody pic this chit up!! i need some tires!! THROW ME AN OFFER!!*


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Is that all you have right now ?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Mar 1 2009, 01:04 AM~13142243
> *Is that all you have right now ?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

HOW MUCH FOR A BOX OF 800 SHIPPED TO 93307...?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 2 2009, 12:02 AM~13149320
> *HOW MUCH FOR A BOX OF 800 SHIPPED TO 93307...?
> *


$25


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 18 2009, 07:49 PM~13043139
> *Need a qt of clean cut ez1 blue and a few wool pads the velcro one sided ones. Also let me know if you can get the 3m dry guide coat. Thanks.
> *


no?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 2 2009, 11:37 PM~13159623
> *no?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

JUST GOT MY STUFF IN THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

can you get filters for 3m masks??????


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 12 2009, 04:14 PM~13261530
> *can you get filters for 3m masks??????
> *


 :yes: Expensive!!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

price? :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 13 2009, 12:47 PM~13270646
> *price? :biggrin:
> *


1 billion dollars!!































i'll check let u know later!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

got any 100 da


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

DO U GOT HOOKIT SAND PAPER? GET AT ME IF SO IM GONNA NEED SOME SHIT TO START MY CADI!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 3 2009, 07:54 AM~13163038
> *:nosad:
> *


can you get te 3m plastic stripping wheels the pnes that look like a sponge? hard plastic to strip paint etc?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 13 2009, 10:59 PM~13275765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 15 2009, 02:40 PM~13287643
> *$25 shipped
> No Hook it EVER!!
> :nosad:
> *


DAMN WHAT CAN U GET THEN :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 15 2009, 07:10 PM~13289067
> *DAMN WHAT CAN U GET THEN :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

how much for a roll of 100 grit long


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Mar 15 2009, 09:10 PM~13289067-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only 180 & 220 file


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

so what can you get as of now?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

My main deal is sandpaper!! All day everyday!! All 3M Stik It 6" DA 80, 100, 150, 180, 220, 320, 400, 600, 800, and 1000 grit sandpaper! :biggrin: Check my feedback!! 


Can somebody please post comments about supplies bought from me. Positive and negative! Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 29 2009, 06:24 PM~13426010
> *My main deal is sandpaper!! All day everyday!! All 3M Stik It 6" DA 80, 100, 150, 180, 220, 320, 400, 600, 800, and 1000 grit sandpaper!  :biggrin: Check my feedback!!
> Can somebody please post comments about supplies bought from me. Positive and negative! Thanks.  :biggrin:
> *



SHIT NOTHIN BUT GOOD COMMENTS FROM ME 

GOOD PRODUCTS FAST SHIPPING AND A GOOD PRICE


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

DO YOU STILL HAVE THOSES PPS LINERS...? :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 29 2009, 08:24 PM~13426010
> *My main deal is sandpaper!! All day everyday!! All 3M Stik It 6" DA 80, 100, 150, 180, 220, 320, 400, 600, 800, and 1000 grit sandpaper!  :biggrin: Check my feedback!!
> Can somebody please post comments about supplies bought from me. Positive and negative! Thanks.  :biggrin:
> *


how about 8" 80gt packs?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 29 2009, 08:24 PM~13426010
> *My main deal is sandpaper!! All day everyday!! All 3M Stik It 6" DA 80, 100, 150, 180, 220, 320, 400, 600, 800, and 1000 grit sandpaper!  :biggrin: Check my feedback!!
> Can somebody please post comments about supplies bought from me. Positive and negative! Thanks.  :biggrin:
> *


I need some 80/180/400/600 and 3000 if you can get it. PM me details and price. 

EDIT: Can you get some 3M powder guide coat?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 30 2009, 12:00 PM~13432035
> *I need some 80/180/400/600 and 3000 if you can get it. PM me details and price.
> 
> EDIT: Can you get some 3M powder guide coat?
> *


already tried the 3m he said no


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short+Mar 30 2009, 11:31 AM~13431249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: 



> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Mar 30 2009, 01:00 PM~13432035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 30 2009, 12:05 PM~13432080
> *already tried the 3m he said no
> *


Damn that would of been some help. I would of ordered few


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

got any masking tape left? 3/4 ?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

can you get the buffer/sander backing pads? for a dewalt buffer? 

and some crack cocaine on the side


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 30 2009, 12:40 PM~13432933
> *Minis and larges!!
> 
> *


how much for both shipped to 93307 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 30 2009, 06:41 PM~13435161
> *can you get the buffer/sander backing pads? for a dewalt buffer?
> 
> and some crack cocaine on the side
> ...


let me check!!  U a cop?? :scrutinize:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 30 2009, 08:17 PM~13436776
> *let me check!!    U a cop??  :scrutinize:
> *


ummmm



post prices and quantities for the and papers you do got, might need that, these in rolls or box right?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 30 2009, 11:15 PM~13438694
> *ummmm
> post prices and quantities for the and papers you do got, might need that, these in rolls or box right?
> *


no back pads!! and $25 a roll/box plus shipping! 80-400 are rolls 600-1000 are in boxes! i will have bout 2 or 3 rolls/boxes of all the grits above this weekend. Moves quick! LMK!


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Do you have just 6" DA or can you get rolls of paper for longboard.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Apr 1 2009, 02:05 AM~13451269
> *Do you have just 6" DA or can you get rolls of paper for longboard.
> *


x2 need 80 and 180


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Apr 1 2009, 03:05 AM~13451269
> *Do you have just 6" DA or can you get rolls of paper for longboard.
> *


6" DA and file but only 180 and 220


> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 1 2009, 06:54 AM~13451640
> *x2 need 80 and 180
> *


$57 Shipped to H town!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Mar 31 2009, 08:22 PM~13447880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3m? pack of how many.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 21 2009, 11:54 PM~13650190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ill get back to you with a list ....checking my inventorty in a min. hope you got most gts available.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=270382118139
:0


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

any 1/4 and 1/2 fineline? 3m please?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 30 2009, 11:17 AM~13741636
> *any 1/4 and 1/2 fineline? 3m please?
> *


3/4 only! and its blue fine line!! $3 a roll 10 rolls min.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks,,,,


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 20 2009, 08:54 AM~13946305
> *:0
> *



PM SENT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:thumbsup:

goodseller


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

I have 12 rolls of 3/4 masking and 12 rolls of 1 1/2. will let all them go for $35 Shipped. Will go fast let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 28 2009, 09:11 AM~14024005
> *I have 12 rolls of 3/4 masking and 12 rolls of 1 1/2. will let all them go for $35 Shipped. Will go fast let me know.  :biggrin:
> *


damn cheap. too bad im stock up for months


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

got any fine line in...wut sizes (colors)


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+May 31 2009, 09:45 PM~14056284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 1 2009, 01:23 PM~14063075
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

4 Boxes (100 disc per box) of 600 grit 6" DA Stik It. Will let it go for $55 Shipped


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 17 2009, 03:16 PM~14218983
> *4 Boxes (100 disc per box) of 600 grit 6" DA Stik It. Will let it go for $55 Shipped
> *


4 Boxes (100 Disc per box) of 800 grit 6" DA Stik It. Will let both the 600 and the 800 go for $100 Shipped!


Also have:

2 Rolls 80 Grit
2 Rolls 180 Grit
2 Rolls 320 Grit
All 6" DA Stik It!! LMK. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 19 2009, 07:57 AM~14237786
> *4 Boxes (100 Disc per box) of 800 grit 6" DA Stik It. Will let both the 600 and the 800 go for $100 Shipped!
> Also have:
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 19 2009, 09:57 AM~14237786
> *4 Boxes (100 Disc per box) of 800 grit 6" DA Stik It. Will let both the 600 and the 800 go for $100 Shipped!
> Also have:
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 19 2009, 09:57 AM~14237786
> *4 Boxes (100 Disc per box) of 800 grit 6" DA Stik It. Will let both the 600 and the 800 go for $100 Shipped!
> Also have:
> 
> ...


Sold all for $100 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you got 180 long board rolls or sheets?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 3 2009, 01:02 AM~14369338
> *you got 180 long board rolls or sheets?
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

80gt for the DA?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 6 2009, 10:48 AM~14391589
> *80gt for the  DA?
> *


All Day!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

got any seam sealer, I need about 4 tubes, Not that latex crap, bought some a while back from the jobber store and it smelt and felt just like house sealer :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 6 2009, 02:14 PM~14393756
> *All Day!!
> *


how much shipped. prefer the roll


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 8 2009, 07:31 AM~14410059
> *how much shipped. prefer the roll
> *


PM SENT!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 8 2009, 08:17 AM~14410476
> *PM SENT!
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2009, 07:18 AM~14410026
> *got any seam sealer, I need about 4 tubes, Not that latex crap, bought some a while back from the jobber store and it smelt and felt just like house sealer :angry:
> *


sorry no sealer


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wuts up!!!!!!!

got any updated lists on wut you got :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 8 2009, 10:20 PM~14417599
> *wuts up!!!!!!!
> 
> got any updated lists on wut you got :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Wut up homie!! 


Got lots of stuff!!
PPS Liners
3000 Hook it
2000 Wet Dry
White wool Buffing pads
Masking Tape
2" 80 gt Rolocs
And of coarse 
80
180
320 
400 6" DA
ALL 3M!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 9 2009, 08:57 AM~14421385
> *Wut up homie!!
> Got lots of stuff!!
> PPS Liners
> ...


Sup Dre, How much?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 9 2009, 12:01 PM~14422806
> *Sup Dre, How much?
> *


PM SENT!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

quick shipping, I got that shit in like 24 hours


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 8 2009, 09:45 PM~14416596
> *sorry no sealer
> *


thanks bro


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 9 2009, 02:54 PM~14425959
> *quick shipping, I got that shit in like 24 hours
> *


x2.....im out in cali and i get my supplies quick


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

u got any devilbiss dekups ?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Ga dammit man. Wtf did u drive over here n drop it off! Shit came in yesterday before I was home! What kind of buffing pads u got? The velcro ones?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Jul 9 2009, 04:54 PM~14425959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: Naw they the ones that need the screw or bolt!



Anyone else LMK!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Came across 2 Gray Sponge Buffing pads (Velcro)! $20 Shipped N E 1 Interested! LMK!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 13 2009, 03:49 PM~14460022
> *Came across 2 Gray Sponge Buffing pads (Velcro)! $20 Shipped N E 1 Interested! LMK!!
> *


the waffle pads?...i got sum of those...good price.....

got any clean cut blue compound by th gallon maybe?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo+Jul 13 2009, 05:58 PM~14460710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U needing anything BigShod! LMK!!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

what size PPS liners do u have and how much..? :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 14 2009, 01:35 PM~14469710
> *what size PPS liners do u have and how much..? :biggrin:
> *


Minis and Larges
$35 Shipped & $55 Shipped


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 14 2009, 08:03 AM~14467157
> *:yes:
> 
> Yeah i do have some Clean Cut Blue Compound!! But its expensive due to shipping!!  :angry:
> ...


like how much expensive?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 14 2009, 04:07 PM~14471538
> *like how much expensive?
> *


$50 Shipped!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 10 2009, 11:23 AM~14433889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pics?not double sided? 

if it fits mine for a good price i might get it...just dont want the ones that the nut sticks out the side... those can fk yo shit up


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 14 2009, 01:32 PM~14471172
> *Minis and Larges
> $35 Shipped & $55 Shipped
> *


pm me for the minis ..wuts ur paypal again


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

got anything 36-40 grit 6" or 7"


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jul 19 2009, 02:00 PM~14517505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: 80 and up!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 20 2009, 05:52 PM~14528518
> *
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 21 2009, 08:35 AM~14536492
> *
> *


thanx pal


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 21 2009, 06:18 PM~14541661
> *thanx pal
> *


shipped


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Still got the paper for 25 a roll?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

thanx homie....got everything....fast service :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 28 2009, 05:48 PM~14608634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

2 rolls 80 grit 6" DA 3M Stik-It Price to go $35 shipped.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Do u still have some clean cut blue compound?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 30 2009, 02:15 PM~14628078
> *2 rolls 80 grit 6" DA 3M Stik-It Price to go $35 shipped.
> *


*SOLD!!*


> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 31 2009, 09:15 AM~14636393
> *Do u still have some  clean cut blue compound?
> *


  Got 1 at the house!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

looks for sum rolls, 80,150-180,220,320... lmk shipped price 68132 pm me preffereably thanx


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

what was i gona get from you last...?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 4 2009, 09:11 AM~14669598
> *what was i gona get from you last...?
> *


No i still dont sell Crack!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 4 2009, 03:07 PM~14673182
> *No i still dont sell Crack!!
> *


hahahhaha

no i cant remember what i was needing last time... when i remember ill holler


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

got some sandpaper i need to get rid of!!
6" DA
2 rolls 80 grit 
2 rolls 180 grit
$75 shipped 
LMK!!
Of coarse all 3M!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 30 2009, 10:37 AM~14926306
> *got some sandpaper i need to get rid of!!
> 6" DA
> 2 rolls 80 grit
> ...


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 30 2009, 09:37 AM~14926306
> *got some sandpaper i need to get rid of!!
> 6" DA
> 2 rolls 80 grit
> ...



:0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 30 2009, 11:37 AM~14926306
> *got some sandpaper i need to get rid of!!
> 6" DA
> 2 rolls 80 grit
> ...


that 180in da?

can u get 9" in 80?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 31 2009, 08:26 AM~14933318
> *that 180in da?
> 
> can u get 9" in 80?
> *


Yes! and No!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

Can you get any rubbing compound (perfect-it 3000) and rounded edge compounding pad..?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 30 2009, 12:37 PM~14926306
> *got some sandpaper i need to get rid of!!
> 6" DA
> 2 rolls 80 grit
> ...


SOLD!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wuts new on the chopping block...its a new month :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

still need wool pads with the velcro backing.....lmk..


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Sep 3 2009, 07:43 PM~14974209-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can only get the foam pads with velcro on the back!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

pm me the price for the tape and sizes and razors


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## SICK 87 (Nov 9, 2008)

how much for 2 rolls of 240 grit? lmk


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 20 2009, 08:58 AM~15132192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 20 2009, 09:58 AM~15132192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oo how mush


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Sep 20 2009, 01:51 PM~15133046
> *how much for 2 rolls of 240 grit? lmk
> *


Sorry no 240 but I got 220 6" DA and File! PM me zip code!


> _Originally posted by bigshod+Sep 20 2009, 06:43 PM~15134591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pm sent


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

What grits do you have for long board paper?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

lookin for some 6" da paper. lemme know what you got...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KustomKreationz_@Sep 22 2009, 06:44 PM~15156034
> *lookin for some 6" da paper. lemme know what you got...
> *


Lemme know wut u need!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

will be placing on order soon :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

any paper or plastic, adh promotor sticky back 36, 40,80 file board,320 wet/dry, 6 inch 80,180, . wet 1200,1500,2000,2500, laquer primer. thinner 5 gallons pm me.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 12 2009, 12:21 AM~15329150
> *any paper or plastic, adh promotor  sticky back 36, 40,80 file board,320 wet/dry, 6 inch 80,180, .  wet 1200,1500,2000,2500, laquer primer. thinner 5 gallons pm me.
> *


u on main st right?? i'll swing by the shop u see wut i got!!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 12 2009, 12:15 AM~15329431
> *u on main st right?? i'll swing by the shop u see wut i got!!
> *


yeah


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Coupe R DeVille (Jun 29, 2009)

I read first post and thought that you were just fucking around but you really do slang sandpaper.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coupe R DeVille_@Oct 16 2009, 06:43 PM~15382038
> *I read first post and thought that you were just fucking around but you really do slang sandpaper.
> *


#1 slanger   (no ****) :uh:


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

6" 80, 180 320 sticky back
8" 80, 180 velcro back
clip on straight line paper 80, 180
rolls of 180 320 sticky back fileboard paper


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coupe R DeVille+Oct 16 2009, 08:43 PM~15382038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta a huge swap meet this weekend will holla at cha next week!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

I hope I do well at the Swap Meet. I need some Floor Pans! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 23 2009, 02:03 PM~15447178
> *I hope I do well at the Swap Meet. I need some Floor Pans!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 23 2009, 03:03 PM~15447178
> *I hope I do well at the Swap Meet. I need some Floor Pans!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 23 2009, 02:03 PM~15447178
> *I hope I do well at the Swap Meet. I need some Floor Pans!  :biggrin:
> *


how did it go :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz+Oct 25 2009, 10:03 PM~15463843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I still need floor pans!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 26 2009, 06:52 AM~15467618
> * I still need floor pans!!
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 26 2009, 10:19 PM~15475879
> *:banghead:
> *


 :yessad: 




I gots lots of stuff. Priced to sell. Get at me with the lowest prices ever. Need this chit gone.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 509Bel-Air (Apr 5, 2008)

what do you have i might order some stuff?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Bel-Air_@Nov 8 2009, 09:34 PM~15601566
> *what do you have i might order some stuff?
> *


 :uh: Finna get out the business!! Shops are slow!! Pick it back up in the spring when hail season is on!! wut u needing, I have a few items left??


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KustomKreationz_@Oct 18 2009, 10:21 AM~15391824
> *6" 80, 180 320 sticky back
> 8" 80, 180 velcro back
> clip on straight line paper 80, 180
> ...



:dunno:


----------



## 509Bel-Air (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 11 2009, 07:46 AM~15631895
> *:uh: Finna get out the business!! Shops are slow!! Pick it back up in the spring when hail season is on!! wut u needing, I have a few items left??
> *




6" 80

Longboard sticky 80, 180, 220, 320

and what else do you have left?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KustomKreationz+Nov 11 2009, 02:37 PM~15634165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me see what I have and I will let cha know!!


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 11 2009, 10:46 AM~15631895
> *:uh: Finna get out the business!! Shops are slow!! Pick it back up in the spring when hail season is on!! wut u needing, I have a few items left??
> *


 :twak: let us know what you have left


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

wut I have at the house right now! :0 
6" DA STIKIT
2 rls 80
2 rls 100
3 rls 320
4 rls 400
4 bxs 800
4 bxs 1000

6" DA HOOKIT
4 bxs 3000 

1 yellow wool Dble sided buffing pad
6 rolls 1" masking tape

This will be all i have til Spring!


----------



## 509Bel-Air (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 18 2009, 07:29 AM~15701573
> *wut I have at the house right now! :0
> 6" DA STIKIT
> 2 rls 80
> ...




are the 2 rls 80, for long board or what?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Bel-Air_@Nov 19 2009, 07:11 PM~15718103
> *are the 2 rls 80,  for long board or what?
> *


6" DA STIKIT
2 rls 80


----------



## 509Bel-Air (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 20 2009, 09:30 AM~15726349
> *6" DA STIKIT
> 2 rls 80
> 
> *



orale ....i needed it mostly for longboard but i might get a roll or 2 of da paper but in a couple of weeks...

thanks anyways


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Everything sold!! CLOSED TIL SPRING!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 23 2009, 07:17 AM~15752160
> *Everything sold!! CLOSED TIL SPRING!!
> *


 :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

you still open for business ..? :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 23 2010, 08:45 PM~16388562
> *you still open for business ..?  :biggrin:
> *


bout a month away!  
you need something specific hit me up! (of coarse if i can get it) Will be the 1st thing i get!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 24 2010, 11:46 AM~16394610
> *bout a month away!
> you need something specific hit me up! (of coarse if i can get it) Will be the 1st thing i get!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 24 2010, 12:46 PM~16394610
> *bout a month away!
> you need something specific hit me up! (of coarse if i can get it) Will be the 1st thing i get!
> *


I need some PPS mini lids and liners and the cup and collar and a sleeve of 2000 wet-o-dry if you can get them.. let me know..


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 24 2010, 10:49 PM~16398919
> *I need some PPS mini lids and liners and the cup and collar and a sleeve of 2000 wet-o-dry if you can get them.. let me know..
> *


 :0 all except the cups and collars!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

KOO... PM ME A PRICE..


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

I found 2 new rolls of 400 grit 6" DA STIKIT I'll take $40 shipped! :dunno:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 4 2010, 09:54 AM~16510070
> *I found 2 new rolls of 400 grit 6" DA STIKIT I'll take $40 shipped!  :dunno:
> *


how many sheets per roll..?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 4 2010, 12:12 PM~16510237
> *how many sheets per roll..?
> *


175  
$.11 a sheet! With Shipping! :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 4 2010, 11:54 AM~16510070
> *I found 2 new rolls of 400 grit 6" DA STIKIT I'll take $40 shipped!  :dunno:
> *


SOLD!!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 5 2010, 09:22 AM~16520851
> *SOLD!!
> *


WHAT DO YOU HAVE LEFT HOMES SHOOT ME A PM


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Feb 5 2010, 01:08 PM~16521734
> *WHAT DO YOU HAVE LEFT HOMES SHOOT ME A PM
> *


 :nosad: if I find something else I'll post it here! Gotta be quick on ya toes tho!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

1 bx of 3000 HOOKIT make offer! :wow:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

1 roll 220 6" DA STIKIT! Make Offer! :wow:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 12 2010, 03:12 PM~16594341
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  

1 roll 220 file make offer! :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

any size pps


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 27 2009, 08:05 PM~15801291
> *:banghead:  :banghead:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Feb 10 2010, 12:26 PM~16571618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 12 2010, 07:54 PM~16596499
> *1 roll 220 file make offer!  :wow:
> *


all sold!! :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Feb 13 2010, 12:42 AM~16600116
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

do you still got supplys?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Feb 13 2010, 11:45 PM~16605829
> *do you still got supplys?
> *


less than a month!!  


Did some surveying (SP) @ the local shops!! They slow......  



liners this week!  2ea large 2ea minis


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:run:


----------



## bigboy4040 (Jan 24, 2009)

If anybody needs good paint n good prices 4 supplies. call my my boy in az choice paint. his name is todd tell him johnny sent u n hel hook u up. ben buying n have worked 4 him great dude 623 -4356820 or his cell 623-229-2591


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigboy4040_@Feb 15 2010, 06:48 PM~16622130
> *If anybody needs good paint n good prices 4 supplies. call my my boy in az choice paint. his name is todd tell him johnny sent u n hel hook u up. ben buying n have worked 4 him great dude 623 -4356820 or his cell 623-229-2591
> *


delivery is where it counts..... :happysad:

hit him up get some prices on stuff post em up , u see wut most people can get on here and the stuff we cant get , get that info and bizness will be set :cheesy: paypal is a must not giving my cc # over the phone, we are from all over ... deals on lil is a breeze shipping is always fast so hit him up and u deal for him,,,


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigboy4040_@Feb 15 2010, 09:48 PM~16622130
> *If anybody needs good paint n good prices 4 supplies. call my my boy in az choice paint. his name is todd tell him johnny sent u n hel hook u up. ben buying n have worked 4 him great dude 623 -4356820 or his cell 623-229-2591
> *


 :0 pics & prices or didnt happen!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt for new supplies :drama:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

anyone else got sum hook ups on supplies :uh: :uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 6 2010, 11:04 PM~17118187
> *anyone else got sum hook ups on supplies :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 8 2010, 11:14 AM~17134872
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: u get anything new hit me up


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:tears:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 12 2010, 08:47 AM~17464586
> *:tears:
> *


so I guess this means you have nothing new... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:|


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

2 rolls of 400 grit 6" DA Make offer!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 3 2010, 11:29 AM~17684655
> *2 rolls of 400 grit 6" DA Make offer!!
> *


Sold!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Prices shot up!!  Hit me up if you're interested!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks BigShod!!  

1 roll ea of 320 & 180 6" DA $58 Shipped!


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

How much for 1 box of 3m pps mini cup liners and 1 of the medium pps cups liners


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jul 14 2010, 02:08 PM~18045022
> *How much for 1 box of 3m pps mini cup liners and 1 of the medium pps cups liners
> *


 :0 Liners!!  I cant get those anymore!! Sorry!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

lettering enamel and reducer?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 14 2010, 02:30 PM~18045165
> *lettering enamel and reducer?
> *


no chemicals!! Paint, degreasers, primer, reducers, compounds, or epoxy fillers!  

only supplies!! Tape to tape the boxies, sandpaper, razors, buffing pads.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 14 2010, 03:33 PM~18045177
> *no chemicals!! Paint, degreasers, primer, reducers, compounds, or epoxy fillers!
> 
> only supplies!! Tape to tape the boxies, sandpaper, razors, buffing pads.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:drama: u got anything :cheesy: pps liners


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 11 2010, 07:45 AM~18282862
> *:drama: u got anything :cheesy:  pps liners
> *


  Tape to tape the boxies and some 80grit! :happysad:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 11 2010, 08:29 AM~18282993
> * Tape to tape the boxies and some 80grit!  :happysad:
> *


All SOLD!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 11 2010, 01:29 PM~18284332
> *:uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

how about sand paper for an air file?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 11 2010, 11:16 AM~18284643
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Wut u got dre??


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 30 2010, 03:11 PM~19201459
> *Wut u got dre??
> *


No liners yet!!  

Tape to Tape the boxies! And some 6" DA sandpaper!! :happysad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 30 2010, 03:23 PM~19202059
> *No liners yet!!
> 
> Tape to Tape the boxies! And some 6" DA sandpaper!!  :happysad:
> *


got some foue hunded spp? for da


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

and 2 inch tape to tape teh boxies


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I could use some 40 for the long board if ya got some yo. Maybe even 80.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo+Nov 30 2010, 04:47 PM~19202266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No 40 grit and 80 is only 6" DA  LMK! :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ghey


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

how much for 2'' ? (no ****) :happysad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 2 2010, 04:29 PM~19221171
> *
> No 40 grit and 80 is only 6" DA   LMK!  :cheesy:
> *


haw mush for 2" tape sleve... i get it cheap but if you get it good to ill get it with a box of that 400 6"


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 3 2010, 08:05 PM~19231268
> *haw mush for 2" tape sleve... i get it cheap but if you get it good to ill get it with a box of that 400 6"
> *


PM Sent!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

pm me my track numb migga


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 15 2010, 02:23 PM~19335341
> *pm me my track numb migga
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 15 2010, 05:23 PM~19335341
> *pm me my track numb migga
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

got em in today Dre

good deal 

thanks again

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

I got a roll of 220 320 and 400 6" DA will let it all go for $55 shipped!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

any rolls for the long board of 80?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

thanx dre...got everything :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

4 rolls of 3/4" Blue Fine Line! $20 shipped! :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 12 2011, 01:36 PM~19576590
> *4 rolls of 3/4" Blue Fine Line! $20 shipped!  :happysad:
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

este guey es ratero!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

PPS Liners!! :0 
Minis & Large
1 box each boff for $90 shipped or 
Mini $45 shipped 
Large $55 shipped


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

got any 1/4 and 1/2 fineline? Good stuff?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Feb 15 2011, 03:07 PM~19877450
> *PPS Liners!!  :0
> Minis & Large
> 1 box each boff for $90 shipped or
> ...


 :wow: oh yea


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 15 2011, 06:57 PM~19878452
> *got any 1/4 and 1/2 fineline? Good stuff?
> *


3/4" only!  



> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2011, 07:06 PM~19878520
> *:wow: oh yea
> *


If you want em LMK!! I'll take care of you!! NO ****!! :wow:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

got any tape or 80 120 180 grit da 6" wet or dry 600 n up


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Got 1 box of Mini Liners!! Will take $32 shipped!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

4 rolls of 3/4" Blue fine line!! $20 shipped! LMK! :nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt wut u got


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

anymore fineline tape ?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

toppers


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

Do you still got any 80 180 320?


----------



## really? (Aug 2, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

how about you just post a list of what you have... and what you can get.uffin:


----------

